# Still no printing from Version 2



## mikebore (Oct 18, 2018)

I am surprised to have seen little (=no) comment that print capability has not been added to version 2, the first major update.

I have seen it suggested that Adobe might  not do this because LRCC is not aimed at the type of photographer who wants to print.

Have Adobe got printing in LRCC on a road map anywhere? or said anything anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 18, 2018)

First of all, you should not read too much anymore in version numbers. Version numbers are not what they used to be, so this is not really a major update. The main reason why there are still version numbers at all is to be able to trouble shoot (check that somebody uses the latest version).

Secondly, Adobe does not talk about future developments and anyone who knows the roadmap is bound by an NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement). That means nobody can or will answer that question.


----------



## mikebore (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks.  I like LRCC very much and have 73000 photos on five devices, but I think a lot of potential users will not take it seriously until it can print. 

I can print because I have Photoshop, so I can "Edit in Photoshop" and print from there, (but there is no provision for a different external editor). I also manually export my photos (originals plus edits) to Lightroom Classic so I can print from there.  But I have no way of printing from my phone.

The Adobe marketing packaging implies they expect a lot of users will just have LRCC and 1TB,  so would not have these options.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 18, 2018)

mikebore said:


> But I have no way of printing from my phone.


Actually, you do. At least on an iPhone, you can print. Lightroom CC has an 'Open in' option, which means you can send an image to all kinds of other apps. Install a special printing app (like Printer Pro) and send it to that app.


----------



## mikebore (Oct 18, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Actually, you do. At least on an iPhone, you can print. Lightroom CC has an 'Open in' option, which means you can send an image to all kinds of other apps. Install a special printing app (like Printer Pro) and send it to that app.



Thanks very much for that tip. I have installed Printer Pro which works well.


----------

